# Dragon's Milk Bourbon Barrel Stout



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Brewery: New Holland
Beer: Dragon's Milk Bourbon Barrel Stout
Vintage: 2014
ABV: 11.0%
Price: $14.99/4-Pack

Dragon's Milk Stout is one of my favorite craft brews of all time, this is their vintage barrel edition which clocks in at +2% ABV over their regular stout after aging for 90-days in bourbon barrels.

Nose: Fresh brewed espresso, bourbon & faint vanilla

Flavor: Bourbon, coffee, oak

Body: Full bodied

Finish: Very dry roasted barley, coffee, bourbon with a slight burning in the back of the throat

This is a vintage beer which I assume means that New Holland believes it will age well. Right out of the gate I find the beer a little harsh and lacking the balance of the regular stout. The hallmark of the original stout is vanilla and while its listed on the label I don't detect any of that flavor in this stronger version. Additionally I am getting a burn on the finish akin to a real bourbon. Perhaps with 1-2 years aging the flavors will mellow out and mesh together offering the balance of it lower ABV sibling. If you have the patience, you can hold this one in a cool dark place, if not get the regular version.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great review. I have 1 in my cellar so I'm glad I didn't open it


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone with an android phone there is a great app called untappd. It lets you rate beers and follow
Your friends on what they are drinking. Great way to find beers and also find how they are rated by 
Fellow drinkers. Nice app


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

I really enjoyed the barrel aged version, but I haven't had the regular to compare, I may have to buy another pack next time I'm at the beer store to let it age and try it again.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

dj1340 said:


> Great review. I have 1 in my cellar so I'm glad I didn't open it


I put the remaining 3 down in my wine cellar and will pull one out every year and see how they age.


----------



## cappadoc (May 22, 2012)

New Holland is local to me. Dragon's Milk is excellent stuff.
Only surpassed by Founder's KBS.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

cappadoc said:


> New Holland is local to me. Dragon's Milk is excellent stuff.
> Only surpassed by Founder's KBS.


Have you tried the Dragon's Milk reserve? I saw it in the store the other day but opted to try the Black Hatter instead


----------



## cappadoc (May 22, 2012)

TreySC said:


> Have you tried the Dragon's Milk reserve? I saw it in the store the other day but opted to try the Black Hatter instead


Not to my knowledge; but after the third Dragon's Milk, it's hard to remember my name.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

cappadoc said:


> Not to my knowledge; but after the third Dragon's Milk, it's hard to remember my name.


Ha ain't that the truth. The reserve is either brewed or aged with chili peppers don't remember which, so I think that would have stood out if you tried it :beerchug:


----------

